# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  How can i get my residence in Russia
hi i

----------


## waxwing

I think you will find some pretty good information on this subject at waytorussia.net. There are a few other websites too, search for 'Russia visa' and you'll see a lot. 
However, official 'residence' is very difficult to get, I think, unless you have relatives here. 
It's possible to get a long term business visa, I think ( I don't know if it's different for Argentinians vs UK passports, as I have). 
Have you been to Russia before? What kind of work do you intend to get? 
Good luck.

----------

